# UMC TV



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a UMC tv, that i have owned for about 3 years. It has always been slow put the guide on the scrren and somretimes reluctant to change channel. Anyone got the same TV ?
I used to think it was due to weak signal. Anyone got any ideas.

Andy


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Andy,

I have a UMC, the EPG has always been a bit slow to load and is not a lot of use when it does.

Mine responds quickly enough to the remote, but has an infuriating habit of dropping the TV signal and switching to DVD mode. 

Fine when it's working, but I shan't be buying another!

Roger


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

pomme1 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I have a UMC, the EPG has always been a bit slow to load and is not a lot of use when it does.
> 
> ...


Very similar to my problems. I saw a 19" Kogan last week and seems to be a much better TV. At £130 I am tempted to give one a go.


----------



## kazarooney (Aug 7, 2011)

*tv*

having problems with the leisure battery at present but if all is working well what sort of reception n signal can i expect when using a 12v tv off hook up??
first camper van so novice and wondering what too expect got a status aerial system sowill digi box work


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Got a UMC but won,t be getting another. All the problems described above and also drops signal for no reason. All other TV,s work fine in the house

Incidentally bought a 19" from Morrisons about 3 weeks ago it was about £90 inc a built in DVD player. Had no problems with it. EPG and everything is fine. I got it for the motorhome and it has a 12 volt supply from the separate power supply and is rated at only 20 watts. I,ve used it off the inverter when not on mains hook up but may be tempted to get another plug and make a lead up to run it off the 12volt battery direct. Need to think about voltage fluctuations in this case which may damage it. I use an inverter from Lidl,s I got for £17 but its about 80% efficient so that and the TV use a bit more from the 12 volt supply. (About 25 watts roughly I think. I think it is 'Techno' make whatever that is.


----------

